# Bernie in New Mexico



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Available for Adoption - Bernie in New Mexico

Bernie is a wonderful big guy whose 29 pounds of love, oh-so-soft hair, darling cuteness, and gentlemanly manners make everyone who meets him smile.

Five-and-a-half-year-old Bernie just wants to hang out with his people, love them, and be loved in return. He travels well in the car and loves to meet new people. He is housetrained and crate-trained.

Bernie is just settling into his foster home and is still being evaluated but will soon be ready for adoption. With his mellow, get-along-with-everyone attitude, he is sure to find his new forever family quickly.

Bernie is being fostered in New Mexico.

A donation will be requested to adopt this dog. The recommended donation amount will be based on the dog's age, and medical and behavioral issues, if any. A completed application is required if you are interested in adoption. Thank you for considering a rescue dog!

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/1109-bernie-in-nm

**********************************

Bernie in New Mexico Update:

Bernie transitioned very well into his foster home with two foster dogs. He is more into people then dogs but shows NO aggression towards the two other male dogs. He has been introduced to dogs both big and small and has no issues.

He has also shed a few pounds!!

He likes both men and women.

Bernie was leash reactive so he and foster Mom took a private lesson to correct this behavior. Bernie was a rock star and responded immediately. This training will need to be continued.

Bernie's ideal situation:

A person to love him and continue some light training
He is happy to be crated so he can be left
No cats or young kids
Fine with other dogs but does prefer his people
He travels great in a car, so seniors on the move in their RV is fine
An adopter committed to his continued leash training
A fenced yard so he can play
And, big screen tv so he can watch BRAVO TV while getting his belly rubbed.

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/1109-bernie-in-nm


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Bernie looks like a real love bug. Sure hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

He's precious. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------

